# ***OFFICIAL*** Phil Davis vs. Anthony Johnson Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*















​


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Cant wait to see a former UFC welterweight come back as a LHW. 

Mr. Wonderful
RNC
Rd 2


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Phil's shot isn't so great; Rumble might be able to knock him out.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

One of Rumble's more recent wins was a 230 lb HW fight against Arlovski. He didn't even look in that bad of shape.










Pretty amazing that he used to be able to cut to 170 lbs...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rumble is a massive man and will be bigger than Phil. 

I would think Phil can avoid him for a round until Rumble gasses or commits to hard and then Phil has his way with him. I favor Phil but it is no gimmie fight in my eyes.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

The fact that Rumble had to cut down to WW just shows that he doesn't genuinely believe in himself or his natural abilities.

He's an entertaining watch and Davis is boring, so hopefully he KO's him or some thing, but I don't particularly like either fighter.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think Davis has the cardio and wrestling to win this fight. He might even get the stoppage via sub


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not one to bet on, Davis has the rank but if he gets in a position where Johnson can unload on him...


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Always been a fan of Johnson and reckon he can take out Davis here. Not one I'd put any money on though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I imagine most people are pulling for Anthony Johnson here. Phil Davis is the more skilled fighter, but I'd be surprised to here that he's got a single die hard fan behind him. Johnson is a pretty fun fighter with good skills all round, and now at a much better weight class it will be interesting to see.

I think Johnson will take the first round by being the most aggressive fighter, pushing forward and catching Davis off guard with a few big hooks. In the next two rounds however I think Davis will get his jab and movement going, and will be able to control around half of each round from the top position. I think we might see him more active with submission attempts than usual too.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think AJ is explosive enough to catch PD by surprise.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Warrumble!!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

My gut says Phil Davis because he has a really tough style to deal with. Phil is very good at executing his game plan and really only has troubles with people who have the same strengths as him. i.e Rashad (better striking, equal wrestling)

But I'm definitely rooting for Rumble. I would love for all this silly attempt at trash talk to blow up in Phil's face.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Just caught the live weight ins as AJ was on the scales. I got to see the epic moment when Anthony Johnson was ON weight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Think of what KOS did to Johnson, Davis will have no issues dragging this to the mat and pounding him out or subbing him. 

If Davis chooses to stand it might get interesting.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

War Davis!!! We Are Penn State!!!! 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Think of what KOS did to Johnson, Davis will have no issues dragging this to the mat and pounding him out or subbing him.
> 
> If Davis chooses to stand it might get interesting.


I thought Johnson gave a good account of himself in that one, stuffing some takedowns and getting back up when he was taken down. I also remember him getting fouled a shit load of times and gassing out.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good points joab, and you have to consider the fact that he was fighting at a really unnatural weight class for him which I'm sure contributed to him gassing. The fact that he has losses at 170, but a win over Andrei Arlovski at heavyweight says a lot, and he didn't just exploit his weak chin to get that victory. He out worked him for a decision win and it's not like Arlovski is terrible skill wise.

It will be a difficult match up for him because Davis is a legit top 10 and strong wrestler, but at least it will be a solid test to see where he is at in the rankings.

I'd be happy with either guy winning to be honest. It's another one of those fights that I can just sit back and enjoy. I hope they both continue to do well regardless of who wins.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Think of what KOS did to Johnson, Davis will have no issues dragging this to the mat and pounding him out or subbing him.
> 
> If Davis chooses to stand it might get interesting.


Kos perhaps used to have better wrestling than Phil does. Moot point in my eyes. Not that I expect Rumble to stuff takedowns all night long. But Rumble isnt planning on being in there all night anyway.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I really hope Phil takes this. I think he can. The only advantage AJ has is his KO power. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Kos perhaps used to have better wrestling than Phil does. Moot point in my eyes. Not that I expect Rumble to stuff takedowns all night long. But Rumble isnt planning on being in there all night anyway.


Kos has never had better wrestling than Davis and never will, thats my point.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I would say its pretty close... Koscheck just fell in love with that knockout power.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I hope AJ trained off of his back a lot with Rashad cause that's where he's gonna be. No way Johnson will stuff Phil's TD's. Phil's stand-up is pretty good but AJ's at 205 isn't even worth testing. Davis will get put to sleep. Chances of AJ doing it?...very, very slim. Phil is pretty elusive. Davis will take him down, maul and just wear him down. Maybe choke AJ out. Johnson's only chance in this fight is to land something quick and nasty catching Phil. Other than that, this fight is all Phil Davis...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Kos has never had better wrestling than Davis and never will, thats my point.


Phil Davis took like 7 tries to finally get Nog down. He struggled getting a kickboxer Gustaf down. He was straight schooled by Rashad with wrestling.

Kos back in the day used to take basically everyone he tried down. He took GSP down both fights. Kos was an elite MMA wrestler. Not sure Phil is. Not saying he doesn't have very good wrestling. But Kos was arguably better.

That was a 25 year old depleted Rumble as well. Why can't he improve? Hard to say just because he was taken down in a fight by an elite wrestler at WW in 2009 that he will today at 205 5 years later.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I would say Davis is better on the floor when he does get you down... but yea, id say Koscheck has the stronger takedowns.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I still can't believe he schooled Arlovski that badly. He's always been a dynamic striker, but he does NOT do well against wrestlers. Maybe his cardio is better now.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Davis will be going for takedowns all fight if he is smart. I foresee the usual ultra-awkward striking from Davis mixing in takedown attempts but if he can't take AJ down I think he goes to sleep.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope he goes to sleep in the fist.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like the new Rumble, but I've always been a Davis supporter (one of the few here it seems haha). 

I think Davis will outwrestle him and get a sub


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Man I'm excited for this match-up. Both are possible title contenders IMO.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I like Davis and wouldn't mind seeing him get the win. I just wish both guys could walk away winners.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Man, Rumble is a big scary guy


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

How the hell did Rumble ever make WW lol. Much better at LHW.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

That power is DEVASTATING. Every single shot, even though they aren't overloaded, is doing major damage.

Rumble is crazy explosive here too. He looks like a big slow plodding fight, then his grappling and striking is lightning fast.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought the fight would go like this, lets see rumbles cardio though


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Jesus Christ


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rumble is scary for sure! Dude is like a terminator so far!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Man Aj is looking slick. shutting Davis down.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

hahahaha All that shit talking from Davis and this is all he can do. Nothing. Zip. Nada. Zilch. He's landed what? 1 strike so far?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Davis' shot is as shitty as an NCAA champ could possibly have.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

That head movement is awesome from Johnson too.

I almost feel like this is gonna be very sad and he'll get popped for something after the fight. This is an insanely strong performance physically.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, I've put too much into Davis so far. Rumble is shutting him down in every area. Come on Davis, time to go for broke


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> hahahaha All that shit talking from Davis and this is all he can do. Nothing. Zip. Nada. Zilch. He's landed what? 1 strike so far?


Yeah but he has been keeping himself in it and knows he needs to get a finish. Time to see what Davis is made of.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Davis is just not a good fighter, he's a meh mma wrestler and has no striking so not at all surprising a beast like rumble is making him his bitch.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well Davis lost. No way he gets a finish. Just a matter of whether AJ wins by decision or T/KO now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm calling it now, Davis makes an injury excuse.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Very impressive fight by Rumble. Didn't expect him to dominate Davis like that.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Davis should have went for broke there. He didn't have that killer instict that he needed. He should have went out and put more pressure on Rumble and looked for a sub.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Davis got worked, that was a scary performance by Johnson!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Can't tell if this is because AJ is now amazing or if Davis has always been overrated. 

EDIT: Judges really need to give more 10-8 rounds. No way the 1st rd and 3rd rd should be scored the same. The first round was a mauling.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great fight, very impressed by Rumble.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> hahahaha All that shit talking from Davis and this is all he can do. Nothing. Zip. Nada. Zilch. He's landed what? 1 strike so far?


I was thinking that as well. He talked too much shit and in interviews didn't even talk about his upcoming fight!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

heh anthony has an ultra lube hat on


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, Rumble is a MONSTER. He looked very tired near the end of the last round though.

I think Rashad is next for him. Don't see him beating Rashad but seems like that is the only fight to make since Davis is ranked #4 ( Which I think was too high ).


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Can't tell if this is because AJ is now amazing or if Davis has always been overrated.
> 
> EDIT: Judges really need to give more 10-8 rounds. No way the 1st rd and 3rd rd should be scored the same. The first round was a mauling.


A little of both I think. AJ fighting 35lbs heavier where he can make weight no problem obviously he can show more potential. Davis has always been a little overrated with his awful striking usually relying on his wrestling but if he can't blanket his opponent with it, he tends to fail.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> Can't tell if this is because AJ is now amazing or if Davis has always been overrated.
> 
> EDIT: Judges really need to give more 10-8 rounds. No way the 1st rd and 3rd rd should be scored the same. The first round was a mauling.


I think at the end of the first round it said 1 punch landed for Davis.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rumble vs Manuwa would be a fun fight


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> That head movement is awesome from Johnson too.
> 
> I almost feel like this is gonna be very sad and he'll get popped for something after the fight. This is an insanely strong performance physically.


Well if he is dumb enough to be on some performance enhancing drug in his return fight then I guess he deserves to be cut.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OHKO said:


> Wow, Rumble is a MONSTER. He looked very tired near the end of the last round though.
> 
> *I think Rashad is next for him*. Don't see him beating Rashad but seems like that is the only fight to make since Davis is ranked #4 ( Which I think was too high ).


Rashad and Rumble are both at Blackzilians.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Agree with Alpha and Magik. Davis talked too much sh!t and couldn't deliver. 
I liked much better the easy going version of Davis, even though he was never ever an exciting fighter. 

Anthony looked the "Wonderful" and took his soul by shutting down his wrestling in an embarrassing fashion.

What a card. Great battles piling up so far. Main event time. Better they don't be the ones to screw up a great UFC edition.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Rashad and Rumble are both at Blackzilians.


Totally slipped my mind.

Maybe the loser of Cormier/Henderson.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Rashad and Rumble are both at Blackzilians.


I'd usually laugh at the way this sentence sounds, but a legitimate word to use in description of Rumble is "a blackzillian" haha.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

So much for Davis taking Rumble down because Koscheck did. You can't judge him by his fights at 170. He's a different beast at 205.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

OHKO said:


> Wow, Rumble is a MONSTER. He looked very tired near the end of the last round though.
> 
> I think Rashad is next for him. Don't see him beating Rashad but seems like that is the only fight to make since Davis is ranked #4 ( Which I think was too high ).


I doubt Rumble and Rashad will fight each other.

If Gus gets a 2nd shot at the title then I wouldn't be surprised to see Rumble fight Cormier in a number 1 contender match(assuming Cormier beats Hendo).


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I wonder if Jon Jones will be able to come out for the next fight. I'm assuming he pulled a muscle laughing at Phil "Jones is ducking me" Davis.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I wonder if Jon Jones will be able to come out for the next fight. I'm assuming he pulled a muscle laughing at Phil "Jones is ducking me" Davis.


should make for an interesting post fight press conference 

good win for rumble

got worried he threw it away in the last 20s but this will do his confidence not end of good and look forward to his next fight


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Johnson crumbled Davis like a sugar cookie, I was sure Davis could take him down but then I saw Evens and thought oops I might have underestimated him and LOL sure enough he sprawled and brawled. 


Jonson's reach was a big advantage and IMO thats about what Davis would look like against Jones, different styles but same result. 

I dont think Jonson can hold up to the wear and tear Jones exerts on his opposition, I dont see him knocking Jones out or outpointing him, Id rather see Jones fight Cormier or rematch Gus.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Jones said on the postfight show that Davis overlooked his opponent.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Too bad AJ doesn't moonlight in 185. Too bad Machida isn't still at 205 cuz that would be a fun match up. 

AJ vs Manuwa, Jimmo would have been good but with a win vs Davis he has to almost fight against someone like Glover, Hendo, or Shogun.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Jones said on the postfight show that Davis overlooked his opponent.


Potentially, I think Davis's biggest issue was fear though. He wouldn't commit and was always already thinking retreat before he even attacked.

I think Davis could beat Rumble but he would have to take a big risk and go all out for a takedown. Either get a takedown or knocked out. Most fighters, especially athletes like Davis, aren't willing to take those risks though.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Easy money.

I think Rumble vs Manuwa should be next.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Easy money.
> 
> I think Rumble vs Manuwa should be next.


That would be an insanely violent and short fight or it would be ugly after the first round.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Too bad AJ doesn't moonlight in 185. Too bad Machida isn't still at 205 cuz that would be a fun match up.
> 
> AJ vs Manuwa, Jimmo would have been good but with a win vs Davis he has to almost fight against someone like Glover, Hendo, or Shogun.


Glover would be a fun fight. I want AJ vs Manuwa though


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

AJ vs Manuwa sounds amazing!!

AJ like everyone is saying is a different beast at 205. Crazy how he has a loss to Koscheck and a win over Arlovski.

Wonder where Mr. Wonderful goes from here though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I know Johnson hits hard... but that was some pusssy shit from Davis... even turning right away fro the shots at some points.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

OHKO said:


> Wow, Rumble is a MONSTER. He looked very tired near the end of the last round though.
> 
> I think Rashad is next for him. Don't see him beating Rashad but seems like that is the only fight to make since Davis is ranked #4 ( Which I think was too high ).


johnson beat a guy 10 ranks higher, his rank should go up by 4 or so, putting him between manuwa and bader.... either one would be a good fight.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I won me some money on this fight. ^^


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Had a feeling Johnson would win the Decision, surprised Davis was able to offer nothing for him though, it's one thing to be able to do nothing at all against Machida, but I thought this would be a little closer. Good win for Johnson. Maybe give him Glover next.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Was anyone else impressed but disappointed with Rumble when the fight was over? This guy straight up wasted the bulk of his career being an idiot and cutting ridiculous amounts of weight for no reason and probably ****ed up his body doing it.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Davis must feel like a moron right now. He spent all this time attempting to trash talk Bones (in a cringeworthy matter) and he got incredibly dominated. It was like a Rumble showcase.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The Best Around said:


> Davis must feel like a moron right now. He spent all this time attempting to trash talk Bones (in a cringeworthy matter) and he got incredibly dominated. It was like a Rumble showcase.


Davis probably feels like retiring right now. This fight was the moment that he realized his pure athletic/wrestling ability isn't going to be enough to be the best in the division. 

Now he is left with 2 options, keep fighting for paychecks or move on in life to the next challenge.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

osmium said:


> Was anyone else impressed but disappointed with Rumble when the fight was over? This guy straight up wasted the bulk of his career being an idiot and cutting ridiculous amounts of weight for no reason and probably ****ed up his body doing it.


His body looked in pretty good shape from where I was watching, and he beat a decent LHW with ease. I don't recall Gustafsson, Rashad, Machida, Lil Nog etc having a particularly easy time against Davis.

Rumble is a beast.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I cant believe people think Davis is done. He had one shitty fight. He beat a lot of top guys! Wtf? Everyone has a bad night. Rumble was just the better fighter last night. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Stokes said:


> I cant believe people think Davis is done. He had one shitty fight. He beat a lot of top guys! Wtf? Everyone has a bad night. Rumble was just the better fighter last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This. 

You people are honestly chuds sometimes, lol. The man subs Gus and defeats other notables like Big Nog and Machida, loses one fight, and Davis should retire or move on? People and their hyperbole. 

We've seen men bounce back from far worse losses than that. Far worse.

Rumble looked great. Davis is far from done. Yeah - it's like that.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Davis was overrated, but not bad. He's a guy hovering in the top 20, plenty of room to still become a major player one day, but he needs work.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The fight said more about Johnson than Davis. With Johnson's ridiculous size he might be a contender in a year. Give him Glover, Evans or Hendo and if he mops them up give him Jones. Davis is legit but holy crap Johnson is just a monster of a man. Usually guys like that gas but Johnson looked fresh. Maybe even just 1 more fight and Johnson gets a shot


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> This.
> 
> You people are honestly chuds sometimes, lol. The man subs Gus and defeats other notables like *Big Nog* and Machida, loses one fight, and Davis should retire or move on? People and their hyperbole.
> 
> ...


Little Nog, you mean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Obviously, arsewipe


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great performance by Rumble. It all came down to the takedown defense and he it looks like he polished it up quite a bit. Obviously that was key to the win.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I was super impressed with Johnson's gas tank and composure. It looked like a one sided hard sparring session. Big up Johnson although I wasn't surprised AT ALL. Him having Rashad on his team having already fought Davis and I'm sure gave him a handful of wresting tips made for an easy night.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Also I laughed when his corner told Rumble his cardio was "like... shit" and Rumble replied "No it's not".


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Jesy Blue said:


> johnson beat a guy 10 ranks higher, his rank should go up by 4 or so, putting him between manuwa and bader.... either one would be a good fight.


(c) - Jones
1 - Gustaf
2 - Evans
3 - Glover
4 - Cormier
5 - Anthony Johnson
6 - Dan Henderson
7 - Little Nog
8 - Phil Davis
9 - Chael Sonnen
10 - Shogun Rua 

Personally I would have Anthony as #5 and I would drop Phil to #8. I don't see Bader and Jimi in the top ten right now.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Also I laughed when his corner told Rumble his cardio was "like... shit" and Rumble replied "No it's not".


Then Rogan made out like Rumble's coach had praised his cardio, and went on to talk about how great Rumble's cardio is at 205. Was a weird spell of events, terrible coaching on top of ludicrously biased commentary. Not a good combination.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome fight. Rumble put a total domination on Phil. Rediculous.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed Phil eating a piece of humble pie. I absolutely believe he was looking past Johnson. He was way too wrapped up in Jones.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed Phil eating a piece of humble pie. I absolutely believe he was looking past Johnson. He was way too wrapped up in Jones.





amoosenamedhank said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed Phil eating a piece of *Rumble* pie. I absolutely believe he was looking past Johnson. He was way too wrapped up in Jones.


Fixed, my friend. :thumb01:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Rumble looked awesome! He looked like the fighter he always should have been. Great to see Davis taking a beating too after all the shit he talked in the lead up. Honestly think he spent too much time talking about Jones and not focusing on Johnson.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Fixed, my friend. :thumb01:


I'm on spread otherwise I'd hit you up. I'll try to remember.


----------



## deadlybulb (Aug 9, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Then Rogan made out like Rumble's coach had praised his cardio, and went on to talk about how great Rumble's cardio is at 205. Was a weird spell of events, terrible coaching on top of ludicrously biased commentary. Not a good combination.


Hmmm.. when it happened I really thought the coach did say his cario was "sick." And Rumble just misunderstood him.

I'm going to re-watch it this evening after work.

It really did look like his cardio was quite good. Definitely better than Davis's.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Also I laughed when his corner told Rumble his cardio was "like... shit" and Rumble replied "No it's not".


I remember hearing that too, and also thought it was funny how Joe heard it differently.

But, I must say I agreed with Johnson and Joe, his cardio was on point.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I always feel Rumble looks awkward standing... uncoordinated and never smooth.... Herky jerky. He also seems very nervous when against top strikers, he looked scared shitless against Belfort for example. 

But here, it was almost like a different fighter entirely. He looked really good. Calm, smooth, sharp, fast... I was really impressed.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Then Rogan made out like Rumble's coach had praised his cardio, and went on to talk about how great Rumble's cardio is at 205. Was a weird spell of events, terrible coaching on top of ludicrously biased commentary. Not a good combination.


Rogan thought he said his cardio was "sick." An easy mistake considering dudes English is shit...

Edit* FTR I thought I clearly heard him say "shit" but then again unlike Rogan I was in my living room and not in an arena filled with people.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have said it for so long....not sure why people act like Phil's wrestling is some elite stuff. Perhaps it is his collegiate credentials? But as far as in the cage tape on Davis...he has always struggled to take guys down. He landed a couple nicely timed level change TDs on Machida, but other than that he has been a total disappointment in that area. 

His striking has never gotten much better. He is a wrestler who sits on the outside throwing head kicks. It is a very goofy style that isn't a good recipe. He probably plays from the outside because he still isn't fully comfortable getting hit. 

And his sub skills are overrated usually. He is solid no doubt. But he isn't some submission artist. He caught a green Gus...kickboxer...in a choke durung a scramble. He happened to trap Boetsch's arm behind his back like it was on the playground. He sub'd Prado, a bum. 

Phil let Dana get to him. Lets Dana play him like a puppet. Lets grow up Phil. Focus Phil. Be your own man Phil. 

Give Rumble Bader/Feijao winner. Giver Phil Glover and let him get destroyed. Or give him a chance and throw him Shogun. I guess Bader/Feijao loser makes sense as well. People have always sort of thrown Bader vs. Phil out there.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Davis underestimated Rumble. Point blank.

He looked way past Johnson all the way to Jones or Rashad..... and that's what he gets.

Better luck next time davis... keep your eye on the prize but never look past the hurdles.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Davis underestimated Rumble. Point blank.
> 
> He looked way past Johnson all the way to Jones or Rashad..... and that's what he gets.
> 
> Better luck next time davis... keep your eye on the prize but never look past the hurdles.


Yea, I think maybe he overlooked Rumble a little. But I doubt that is the reason for the beatdown. It didn't help him any, but he simply isn't that good.

He caught a very green Gustaf, a kid who wasn't well-rounded yet. Gustaf was stuffing his takedowns. Rodney Wallace? Boetsch? Lil Nog stuffed his takedowns over and over. If Lil Nog was explosive and powerful like Rumble he would have won that fight. Phil beat him with athleticism. He was absolutely schooled by Rashad, who dominated him with wrestling. Prado?? Vinny?? Most people had him losing the Machida fight. Even if he won what did it show? That he can play keep away like Machida and land a couple meaningless TDs if he times it right. Nothing happened that fight. Machida more or less gives it away due to inactivity. That fight was no impressive at all.

Nothing Phil has done that really makes me look at him in that top class. A guy like Bader has more upside than him. Phil is a tentative wrestler who struggles to get takedowns vs. anyone with decent counter wrestling. His striking is so far behind, he isn't tough, not amazing cardio, no x factor. He basically needed his college wrestling to translate. But it hasn't. You can't fight outside in defensive mode and expect to land takedowns at the same time. 

He just isn't that good.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

LMAO wow Johnny! Phil isn't that good, he only beat Lil Nog with his "ATHLETICISM"! 

Are you kidding me? That is almost as bad as 420atalon's "educated assumption" theories. Davis definitely overlooked Rumble. That was obvious from his horrible attempt at calling out JBJ before the fights!

For someone to say he isn't that good obviously hasn't looked at his record or the guys he has beaten. He may not be as flashy as you like, but you can't say he isn't good. That's horse shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

naw, johnny's right.... phil's just not good. i've been saying that since before he got injured, still say it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I kinda agree with Jonny to an extent. I've never thought Phil was as good as some people made him out to be. To me, he always seemed to be on borrowed time as far as fighting top competition goes.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I'd say that the win he holds over Gus came when both fighters were on the green side, I don't think Davis could beat Gus again. Just about anyone in the UFC is elite compared to your average person but compared to other elite athletes Davis is still a top ten fighter.

Johnson is a fighter with excellent stand up so he may have made Davis look worse than he is, idk I just think if Davis can't take guys down he's in trouble if they have solid striking.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Davis just isn't dominant to the degree you need to be in any aspect to be a champion. His wrestling in MMA is well above average but it isn't amazing.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Stokes said:


> For someone to say he isn't that good obviously hasn't looked at his record or the guys he has beaten. He may not be as flashy as you like, but you can't say he isn't good. That's horse shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You say look at his record and who he's beat yet Johnny took it even further and broke down each of these so called 'impressive wins' and pretty easily explain why if you look at it, not only is there nothing impressive about his record... there's really nothing impressive about him either.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I have said it for so long....not sure why people act like Phil's wrestling is some elite stuff. Perhaps it is his collegiate credentials? But as far as in the cage tape on Davis...he has always struggled to take guys down. He landed a couple nicely timed level change TDs on Machida, but other than that he has been a total disappointment in that area.



He has college credentials and is a very good wrestler his problem has always been the same he can't set up a td, everyone, even people who have never watched an mma fight know he is gonna shoot before he does. Rashad for example I don't think is as good a wrestler as Davis but Rashad can set up a td like a champ. Anybody with a background in wrestling is gonna defend a Davis td because stopping it is a whole hell of a lot easier when your not guessing and always know when they are coming. there is no mystery to Phil's game it's always clear what his intentions are 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Davis' problem is also that, even if Rogan raved how it improved, his striking is still horrible. Yes, it looked better against Magalhães, but it's not like Magalhães is a known striking artist. Davis lacks technique AND striking power to compensate.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

**** this thread I'm done with it. Some of you just don't make any sense. A fighter isn't that good but beat guys who are top 10-15 in the sport and once a champion of the division. Winning is winning, I thought.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Stokes said:


> **** this thread I'm done with it. Some of you just don't make any sense. A fighter isn't that good but beat guys who are top 10-15 in the sport and once a champion of the division. Winning is winning, I thought.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't know why you're so upset, most of the arguments I see suggesting Phil isn't at the very elite of LHW are well formed, see Toxic's post as it's pretty spot on.

I think Phil has done great considering his skill-set, his striking isn't great but he utilises distance really well and always seems to stay out of harms way, though this striking deficiency shows because he can't set-up his TDs.

Anybody with decent wrestling is going to stop him and make a fight out of it basically.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

gazh said:


> I don't know why you're so upset, most of the arguments I see suggesting Phil isn't at the very elite of LHW are well formed, see Toxic's post as it's pretty spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toxic had a good post, I agree with a lot of what he said but he didn't say "Phil just isn't that good" which is what is pissing me off. I don't think I share the same idea of good and bad with the majority of people here though, never have never will. Just something I gotta accept, I should know better by now after 7 years! 

It's not like I'm over here saying he is top of the line, I'm just saying he has beaten top guys who are considered great, yet he is considered as "not that good" that to me is annoying. And saying his wins weren't impressive is retarded. The people he beat were, wins, impressive. Maybe not how he won, but who he won against. Jah feel? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Toxic had a good post, I agree with a lot of what he said but he didn't say "Phil just isn't that good" which is what is pissing me off. I don't think I share the same idea of good and bad with the majority of people here though, never have never will. Just something I gotta accept, I should know better by now after 7 years!
> 
> It's not like I'm over here saying he is top of the line, I'm just saying he has beaten top guys who are considered great, yet he is considered as "not that good" that to me is annoying. And saying his wins weren't impressive is retarded. The people he beat were, wins, impressive. Maybe not how he won, but who he won against. Jah feel?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Phil's record on paper is much better than it is on video and herein lies the problem. His best wins are Machida and Gustafsson, the first being cheap and the second being too early in Alex's career for it to hold alot of weight.

Due to his weird style and skill-set he's a guy who could lose to the #15 ranked fighter and beat #3.


----------

